
Ubisoft places multiple employees on leave following allegations of misconduct - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21305018/ubisoft-multiple-employees-administrative-leave-sexual-misconduct
======
seibelj
For people who date / screw around with coworkers (either below, same level,
or above) - why? Doesn’t app-based dating make finding a partner easier than
ever? This extra layer of drama where you have to see your girl/boyfriend 5
days a week on top of actually working your job must be so unnecessarily
stressful.

I’m so glad I never once did anything like that. There must be so many people
anxious over stuff they did even decades ago - a few tweets and your career
can be destroyed! Just stay away from that noise!

~~~
737maxtw
I have at least one theory.

High pressure environments make people loopy, especially if they are already
marginal. In one past project Hell (60 hour weeks for a good 6+ months) I got
all but propositioned for a tryst by a colleague of the opposite gender old
enough to be my mother (who was also going through problems at home).

